# Drywall innovations



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

Has there been anything invented or something innovated that you find yourself using now that you weren't five years ago? I saw those sanding blocks on a string, seemed a little goofy. 

But I use the radius 360 sanding heads when sanding texture, the pans with the rubber grip, and the stilts with the double side supports. 

Anything I'm missing that is popular in your guys' neck of the woods?


----------



## Brockster (Dec 15, 2007)

Good topic! I'll be interested to hear what people are also doing...





cooper said:


> Has there been anything invented or something innovated that you find yourself using now that you weren't five years ago?
> Anything I'm missing that is popular in your guys' neck of the woods?


 Mexicans.:laughing: 

The new round pan and mixing paddle by Shreetrock rocks. Also my little pan compressor with a 25' air hose with the toolshop 1/4" by 1" staples to attach corner bead instead of nailing.


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

Brockster said:


> The new round pan and mixing paddle by Shreetrock rocks.


Are the mixing paddles that great? I have been using a beater that is probably... 15 years old?.... and it is real simple, 1 bar and a square on bottom with angle sides to the square. There is something about those Sheetrock brand paddles that catch my attention. I like new shiny things. But I always wondered how they mixed and how well they clean up if you have no water pressure on the house... ie. with a bucket and brush...


----------



## Brockster (Dec 15, 2007)

They clean just as easy but it does take a minute to get used to how fast it mixes the mudd and the feel for how thick it is. When I don't have my new paddle now and have to grab an old one I laugh at how long it takes to mix up a bucket.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

skywalker stilts you could run a marathon in them, i used the stilts your refering to 5 yrs. ago. and the aplatech graco system sprays the mud on as if it were paint


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

There now is an electric hopper!:gunsmilie: I use it for patches and small jobs. made by Wagner... Sold on http://all-wall.com:thumbsup:


----------



## t8per (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you guys use 3m spray glue for putting plastic arch material on? It works awesome. We have been using it for years.

Cardoza, How do you like the wagner patch gun? Will it spray a variety from small tight pattern ti big and ugly?


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Brockster said:


> Also my little pan compressor with a 25' air hose with the toolshop 1/4" by 1" staples to attach corner bead instead of nailing.


We have been doing that for many years now and it sure is a time saver. We never used the crimp on tool, so before staples we hand nailed as well.


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

spray on trim tex glue is the only way to fasten all plastic beads works excellent, just don't wait too long to stick. Mark 5 with apla-tec box handle,just drilled a hole in columbia box. Oh yeah the best mud out there has to be lite-blue from proform creamy as hell.


----------



## caveman (Jul 8, 2008)

Bead Boxers:thumbsup:


----------



## ceilingmark (Aug 11, 2008)

*Liftalone*

Hi Cooper,

Please check out my invention, liftalone. I would welcome any and all comments.


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

ta8per, I haven't used the Wagner hopper all that much only because my guys are always doing my small repairs for me... I've done big and ugly splatter and KD patches with it very successfully (don't use any tip for heavy) and it seem to do fine orange peel fairly well... It doesn't seem to like thick mud very much but then again what hopper does? It sprays acoustic very nicely... again I don't necessarily recommend it for spraying large jobs but it works great for the small stuff like a room or patches. tomorrow I'm planning on shooting 16 closets and a missed wall spread out over 4 floors of condos with it.


----------



## Brockster (Dec 15, 2007)

JCardoza said:


> ta8per, I haven't used the Wagner hopper all that much only because my guys are always doing my small repairs for me... I've done big and ugly splatter and KD patches with it very successfully (don't use any tip for heavy) and it seem to do fine orange peel fairly well... It doesn't seem to like thick mud very much but then again what hopper does? It sprays acoustic very nicely... again I don't necessarily recommend it for spraying large jobs but it works great for the small stuff like a room or patches. tomorrow I'm planning on shooting 16 closets and a missed wall spread out over 4 floors of condos with it.


Good luck with that! I had to stop and clean out the nozzle because it clogged up with dried mudd while I stopped for a minute to re-mask a soffit. Other than that it worked fine. However, like you said, "It doesn't seem to like thick mud very much" but with the cfm's you get you need thinner mudd.


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

ceilingmark said:


> Hi Cooper,
> 
> Please check out my invention, liftalone. I would welcome any and all comments.




How does one check out this invention? Website... ?


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

caveman said:


> Bead Boxers:thumbsup:


 
Hey Caveman do they work well for you?


----------



## AARC Drywall (Sep 28, 2008)

caveman said:


> Bead Boxers:thumbsup:


 
I cant seem to get them to work for me...any hints ?
J


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> I cant seem to get them to work for me...any hints ?
> J


 They don't actually work.

Wears your blade unevenly and prematurely.
Guide wheels are a joke. You could fill bead if you wanted to without them.

When are you going to hit the bead? Obviously not after you ran the base coat on a flat with the bead intersecting. Have fun trying not to gouge the flat.

Your finished product might look like hot stuff before you sand it, but it's deceivingly humped. You won't get good shape with it like you would coating by hand.

Their video comparison is biased, too. The guy coating by hand is pretty slow. You wouldn't see a pieceworker coating like that.

Anyway, I have them, and they basically are there just for show right now.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

good to know about the bead boxers. I almost got sucked into buying them a few times now.

Best invention ever......No Pock! lol, oh wait... Dawn dish soap has been around for about 50 years... nevermind


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Whitey97 said:


> Best invention ever......No Pock! lol, oh wait... *Dawn dish soap has been around for about 50 years... nevermind*


 :laughing:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^^lol


----------



## Never-Miss (Apr 25, 2009)

*Innovations*

Never-Miss No Flash for touch up


----------



## Never-Miss (Apr 25, 2009)

Never-Miss No Flash for touch up


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Never-Miss said:


> Never-Miss No Flash for touch up


I see you're maybe taking my suggestion on the name(?) Btw: 'No Flash' is a common law trademarked name, owned by Innovation Focus. There's a record in a time lock intellectual property site that establishes it as being created by I.F. before the time of your post. That'll be 5,000.00 U.S., please, for the intellectual property rights. ~

How about Never-Miss No Flash Pro? After all, we're dealing with a professional product here. Or No Flash Pro, from Never-Miss?

Whichever, I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Or segment the market - No Flash Pro, and Never-Miss TouchUp. *property of Innovation Focus*

I'm making all kinds of money here. ~


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

Never-Miss said:


> Never-Miss No Flash for touch up


How about 'Now You See It, Now You Don't" ....

Or "Houdini"...

Or "Mud Camo"...

Or "Blind Spot"...

Or "Hide-a-Spot"...

That'll be 10c a bottle please....:jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

19Riggs88 said:


> How about 'Now You See It, Now You Don't" ....
> 
> Or "Houdini"...
> 
> ...


Hey, go find your own way to make some real money.

Besides, in mega product market we now have, with mega advertising coming from everywhere at everybody, in this instance should........ probably...... stay..... more...... associatively....... descriptive....... of......... #1 benefit being wanted/looked for by user.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Or segment the market - No Flash Pro, and Never-Miss TouchUp. *property of Innovation Focus*
> 
> I'm making all kinds of money here. ~


I've decided to waive my company's intellectual property rights under the Lanham Act and turn over the names No Flash Pro and Never-Miss TouchUp to Never-Miss, to do with as that said company wishes.

I did a quick check of the U.S. Trademark Office. Both should be okay. Nothing looks to be too 'confusingly similar' (but I don't promise it, especially with such a brief check, so you might want to check it as well). You should be able to start putting 'TM' behind them whenever you'd like (no $ or filing of anything required), to lay 'common law' claim to them, and to impress the natives that you are using 'TM' on them. (Don't use 'R' with a circle till you've spent the money to get them formally checked and registered.)

Riggs,

You'd potentially have big problems with your 'Hide-A-Spot'.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

On 2nd thought, No Flash Pro might be considered too close to No Pock Pro, both being in the same category - treating drywall mud. If taken to court, it might be successfully argued buyers could perceive that both came from the same company. 'No Flash' should be okay, though. Neither No Flash or No Pock is a highly 'coined' name, but quite descriptive of the benefit being offered. Intellectual property lawyers usually don't like such, but the buying marketplace often does, especially for things like smaller ticket items. Often makes buying a little easier, when the name tells what the product can do for them.

'No Flash(TM), from Never-Miss - A professional formula for ........'


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Brockster said:


> Good topic! I'll be interested to hear what people are also doing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pay attention dude, he said within the past 5 years or so. Mexicans have been around for longer than that.


----------



## Mud Dober (May 6, 2009)

cooper said:


> Has there been anything invented or something innovated that you find yourself using now that you weren't five years ago? I saw those sanding blocks on a string, seemed a little goofy.
> 
> But I use the radius 360 sanding heads when sanding texture, the pans with the rubber grip, and the stilts with the double side supports.
> 
> Anything I'm missing that is popular in your guys' neck of the woods?


I dont think that string on a spong has made it's way South.


----------



## Mud Dober (May 6, 2009)

Mud Dober said:


> I dont think that string on a spong has made it's way South.


Or beter than that whair has the string realy went?


----------



## Mud Dober (May 6, 2009)

*I have ben drywalling for 29 years and I have never seen a string on a spong maby this is a thing from the North. Tell me is it ?*


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Have you guys seen the Well Hung Robot yet? Some Japanese students have invented this robot exoskeleton for hanging sheetrock. http://news.3yen.com/2008-02-19/well-hung-robot/ 

As far as new drywall tools that are actually available now... well, Columbia Taping Tools just released a New Nail Spotter, Angle Head with Wheels, Bent Box Handle, Compound Applicator Tube, etc. 

Apla-Tech's Continuous Flow System with Slimline Boxes are pretty trick and fairly new. If you have a Graco Mark V or Mark X already, the cost of entry into the Continuous Flow System isn't too bad.

I heard that Blue Line USA is working on a couple new things that should be out fairly soon. Oh, and we find out all the time that many people didn't even know that the Blue Line USA Automatic Taper has a quick disconnect head that removes without tools? New to some people - old to others. 

Marshalltown has just released a new line of Sanding Foam Sheets to be used on a traditional drywall sander. If you have used them, let us know what you think. 

The new Graco Truecoat Sprayer has been selling very well for us. 

Despite many of the new import drywall sanders out there, the Porter Cable 7800 Drywall Sander is still on top here in the U.S. (we are giving away a free DeWalt Router with it right now.) 

Never Miss Coloring Gel has really been catching on in Canada. We have some free samples if anyone wants to try it out - PM me.

Structus HydroTrim - water activated bead is pretty new too. Anyone that we've dealt with seems to be raving about it. Spray it with water… let is activate… stick it to the wall… whack it with a bat. http://www.hydrotrimcorner.com/

I urge anyone with new products for the drywall industry to give us a call anytime. We are always looking for the new goods. If you want to earn some free Wall Points, we urge you to write some reviews on any of the products we sell - 5 points for every review. If you write something really useful… something that makes someone think a bit… I may be inspired to double the points? Feedback is always welcome and appreciated. And thanks to all the manufacturers and innovators out there for constantly bringing innovation (or at least trying) to the drywall market!


----------

